

Why Walt Mossberg should never review PC's - wyclif
http://www.smartergeek.info/2012/02/why-walt-mossberg-should-never-review-pcs/

======
Piskvorrr
Review a PC's _what_? Don't leave me hanging, the suspense is unbearable! :D
But yeah, that's a weird (and not particularly useful) way to review a laptop.

